# Dumb Neighbors



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

This is just a rant about a dumb neighbor of mine, the "bless his heart" variety. Now he doesn't have an inkling about anything for a guy that spent time meditating at divinity school. It was his parents farm, he never did much in the way of Ag work. For crying out loud he drags a bush hog without the support wheel tearing the lift arms up, sickle bars the guy wire to power pole, leases his fields out and drives through the renter's crops, uses a zero turn mower at top speed mowing 2 foot grass on 12 acres, bush hogged the grass the renter was going to cut for hay, paid $700 to have a hydrant put in(that was just labor), and oh boy that ain't it!!! This in no way affects me other than the humor I receive.

Buuuuuuuut!!!! His property is adjacent to my farm and the farm I lease, I see an unmanned brush pile burning. Ok if we had been wet but we haven't had rain in over a couple of weeks, the grass around where he was burning is YELLOW, and the wind naturally is blowing my way. What the hell is wrong with people???? He has already been warned by the fire marshal yet still we will be at our driest and he will burn. I guess his logic is dry wood burns better. I called him in last year because there was hay down on all 4 sides of him. His burn pile was 30 yards from the hay, winds were brisk 20 mph and we were without rain at that point for 3 weeks. Now I'm sitting in my favorite deer stand smelling smoke.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If there arent any buildings at risk maybe the guy needs to just learn a hard lesson...


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

With some people, unfortunately, there's no cure for "Stupid". This sounds like one of those people.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> With some people, unfortunately, there's no cure for "Stupid". This sounds like one of those people.
> 
> Gary


Now watch he'll prolly have six kids and they'll all be dumbasses, too. 
I know how the OP feels. I have some retards for neighbors, too.


----------



## zeroo (May 20, 2016)

Sounds like him learning a lesson will still be at OP's expense. My situation is more of the amish burning trash and giving me a delightful aroma around the house and barn.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This is what I call 'lack of common sense', it seems to be more prevalent every year.

I tell my wife that her siblings all lack common sense. I ask her 'when the Good Lord, was passing out common sense, your siblings must have said, "No thanks, give all those pennies to our sister, we just want the dollars". :lol: My wife end up with all their pennies and turn out not to be a liberal on top of that (her siblings are all liberals, BTW).

Larrry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

r82230 said:


> This is what I call 'lack of common sense', it seems to be more prevalent every year.
> 
> I tell my wife that her siblings all lack common sense. I ask her 'when the Good Lord, was passing out common sense, your siblings must have said, "No thanks, give all those pennies to our sister, we just want the dollars". :lol: My wife end up with all their pennies and turn out not to be a liberal on top of that (her siblings are all liberals, BTW).
> 
> Larrry


Never seen a liberal that had any common sense, so I guess you might say that liberal and common sense can't go together.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen plenty of stupidity and no common sense on both sides of the fence. I think it's more of a generational thing than a liberal vs. conservative thing. The generation coming of age now has the least amount of common sense than any group I've ever seen.

I didn't grow up on a farm but around an HVAC business. My late Dad owned an HVAC business for about 35 years and I messed around in the sheetmetal shop about ever since I was old enough to walk and started making ductwork parts when I was about 8 years old.

Some people say I can fix pretty much anything, well not sure about that but I can usually get something by until it can be fixed right I will say that. My late Dad was one person that really could fix virtually anything or at least "rig it" anyway. You could give Dad enough duct tape or electrical tape and I believe he could get anything by. Nah but Dad really could fix anything. He had Yanmar garden tractor diesel and the fuel pump went out so instead of buying a high dollar fuel pump through a Yanmar dealer he bought a generic 12V pump and the thing is still running as far as I know I think my BIL ended up with it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> Never seen a liberal that had any common sense, so I guess you might say that liberal and common sense can't go together.


Pretty much describes my liberal uncle and the uber liberal he married, she spent too much so his early retirement didn't last long.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've yet to meet a liberal with common sense. 
Anyone who thinks you can take from others who work and give to people who won't work, has no common sense.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And while we're on other liberal myths, can someone tell me how one can be both "liberal" and a "Christian" if liberals believe in abortion and it's one of their most important political stances? 
Where in the bible does it say, "if you don't like your baby, kill it"?

I really don't care if you're liberal, several friends and relatives are, but some of the crap they spew is just Ridiculous. You can't kill unborn children and call yourself Christian.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Grateful, the guy is around late 50s. I don't know him all that well because the age disparity and he lived in Greensboro. He rarely was around from what I'm aware of, only since he was laid off from work and took his retirement. So it's not so much generational but I agree it's not political. I don't blame a political belief, I blame the work ethic and he didn't get his butt warmed for being dumb lol.

I look both ways on a one way street. I don't click the fuel nozzle twice at the pump. I don't have time to show you how to do things more than 10 times. Stupid is as stupid does and stupid does it a lot.


----------

